# Advise needed for someone starting IUI



## Lainie (Sep 15, 2006)

Hi All

Thank you so much for spending time writing about your experiences.  You may not really think it is of any value but in fact it is of immense value and comfort to us new ones.  However I wonder if any of you could give me some advice.  Im embarking on natural IUI (without drugs) because the issue is that my partner has a low sperm count.  For others in the same boat-since having acupuncture and taking vitamins, it has increased his sperm count at every test.  However I am due to start the first IUI in approx 10 days after my period but I have already had a test where they do the same process and put 5ml water in you instead of 1 ml sperm.  The test was fine, speculum like a smear, then hardly felt a thing and was told I would have period pain cramping.  I got up straight away, went to my car and the cramping started.  It got worse and worse, I started sweating, and I needed the toilet desperately.  I went grey and my partner drove me back to our little cottage hospital where the fertility unit is.  My blood pressure dropped, I was extremely uncomfortable and had diarrhea.  In the end I got rushed to hospital.  Fortunately, when the cramps had started I took 2 feminax that always works during period pain and I think it kicked in after a while.  They monitored me and after a couple of hours I went home.  Since then I have had slight cramps, and wind (3rd day now)  I am worried about when I go for the real thing because I cant take any painkillers In case it harms the process of conception.  The nurse has said, she would be slower this time, and they would let me lie down for an hour afterwards plus its only 1ml of sperm going in.  I wanted to know if anyone else has had these symptoms or knows why they occurred, or even if everyone has had this initial test.  I was not ill prior to this so it wasn't food poisoning or anything like this and it was only when the cramping started that I went very ill.  I hope you can help me because I have searched the internet high and low and found nothing.Thank you


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Firstly I would like to welcome you to FF, the girls here are fabulous and can hopefully help with your concerns, It must have been so scary for you and your partner, hoping that this time you find it much easier and have no side effects apart from a BFP x


----------



## Lainie (Sep 15, 2006)

Many thanks

Yes it was a bit of a shock but at last something positive is happening, even if it doesnt work-try try again ha ha.  Do you know why I would have responded in such a way to this test iui orhave you heard of anyone responding in such a way?


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi Lainie,

Sorry, I can't answer your questions really as we never had a "test" IUI, in fact I have not heard of it before.  I certainly didn't get symptons anyway as bad as you had, it sounds horrible - maybe it is down to the volume of liquid?

Anyway just wanted to say welcome & Good Luck!!!



Minkey x


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiya Lainie and welcome  

Awe sweetie you poor thing!

Like Minkey I have never had a test IUI so I'm afraid I cant help you with your question.  My guess, though, would be the same as Minkey's, maybe it was the volume of liquid used?

I now have had 2 IUI inseminations and although the 2nd was more painful than the 1st, and I had uncomfortable pains all night after, it was absolutely no where near what you have experienced and certainly has not put me off doing it again.  

Please dont let it put you off as it can be quite exciting on the day of insemination.

Why dont you join us on the IUI girls part 162 thread. You would be more than welcome and the girls are smashing!!!

Take care chick  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## Lainie (Sep 15, 2006)

Hi All

I waited all day yesterday for a reply and was getting quite depressed and then to night I thought Id check and there were your replies-thank you.  Its not going to stop me and I wouldnt like to put anyone else off-so for anyone else that may have been terrified by my story, can I say 1. Im the biggest wimpiest chicken in the world and 2. it hasnt stopped me so it wasnt like amazingly bad.3.the process wasnt bad at all and it was only afterwards that I started getting ill.  I guess it was just a shock.  However I felt I did need answers so thanks for maybe suggesting the amount of liquid might have something to do with it.  Im also amazed that you two havnt had this pre test and Im wondering why I had to have it.  Its definitly going to be my first question when I go back because I havnt found anyone else either on the web that has had it.  Well Im on one big vitamin a day and massages once a month plus reflexology and my partners on about 10 vitamin tablets a day plus ahving acupuncture so we are going to try and give it our best shot, although it takes aprox 100 days for sperm to produce so what you did 100 days ago is the quality of your sperm.  Whats the situation with you guys and have you had any luck yet.  We have been told for us each time is 15% chance.  Not sure if this is good or bad.  Let me know about you anyhow.
Lots of love and best wishes 
Lainie
PS Il try and find out what you mean about joining your 162 on the iui.  Iv tried the chat rooms but they are always empty!!


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Lainie

I have replied to you on the Peer support honey

But do come join us on 162 iui thread - if you go back to where you posted this under 'IUI general chit chat for the UK' you will see near the top 'IUI girls 162 (new)' if you go into this you can read all about us and join us! Everyone is so nice, please don't worry about trying to catch up too much  - it can be hard to follow at first but you will soon get the hang of it

Hugs Emma x


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

sorry honey - just seen you have joined us!! xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Lainie 

We have now 'met' on the other board, but I just wanted to respond to your IUI test thing...  I also didnt have  a test but after my first IUI had very similar symptoms to you.. I was in agony with cramps and pain that was just unbearable - Eventually DH rushed me into hospital (was at a friends house so nowhere nr my docs/hospital) and was there all day - They imediately took blood, urine, scans etc then they admitted me -Apparently I had a really bad infection.. To this day no one can explain it 
But the last 2 IUI's were fine, hope it was a one off for you too

Pri..x


----------



## Lainie (Sep 15, 2006)

Hi Pri

I have been told by one of the other girls, I may have had a vasovagel reaction which is meant to be common-not like every time you go common but not unheard of.  Basically its the symptoms of cramping, feeling hot, nauseous, faint etc.  I have looked it up and it is supposed to be when the cervix is touched by something intrusive and the nerves are touched which are majorly sensitive (for those not had an IUI yet, I dont mean sensitive to pain, but sensitive and you dont even know about it) I dont know if these were your symtoms but there you go, its a possibilty.
Hope everythings is going ok for you.

Lainie


----------

